# Home Sweet Home



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What? They act like this is a bad thing.

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/living...omb-where-lives-southern-photo-130140568.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least he'll always know who his neighbors are


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice location, quiet neighbors...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh Shiver!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure I could be completely comfortable living in there. I'm giving that guy a big fat 10 for the, "I Don't Give A **** Where I Live" way of life. He's my hero.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

that is actually a fascinating story.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Did anyone know if there were any guest already there when he moved in? I don't remember reading if the tomb was empty or not? But the article is correct when pretty much no one would bother him considering where he is living.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My first deployment was not far from Nis. There isn't much in the way of reconstruction there, so I can understand him wanting to find a permanent place to live, especially during the winter. It gets very cold in Serbia, and the wind coming off the mountains makes it even worse.


----------

